# updating error



## romeor (Aug 25, 2011)

Recently i've updated one of my freebsd machines and got this error



```
========================================================================
skipping cups-client-1.4.6 /print/cups-client marked IGNORE reason: port marked BROKEN
skipping gtk-2.22.1_1 /x11-toolkits/gtk20 until dependency cups-client-1.4.8 updated
skipping vim-7.3.121 /editors/vim until dependency gtk-2.24.5_1 updated
------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


did any1 else received  this one? what should i do now?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 25, 2011)

Same as always, update your ports tree.


----------



## kpa (Aug 25, 2011)

Try this:

`# cd /usr/ports/print/cups-client && make rmconfig`

And resume update of installed ports.

(I believe this should in the ports & packages subforum)


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 26, 2011)

print/cups-client is now at 1.4.8.  romeor's is 1.4.6, so... his ports tree is out of date.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 26, 2011)

Note that some cups ports failed earlier today (due to the GNUTLS setting being on by default). The maintainer re-released the ports with that setting off (for example: http://bit.ly/omQmae). Running *make rmconfig* in those ports or de-selecting the GNUTLS setting using *make config* before building should resolve problems with the cups ports at least. But make sure your ports tree is fresh and crispy before proceeding any further.


----------



## romeor (Aug 26, 2011)

the ports tree is fine


```
[root@gw2 ~]# portsnap update
Ports tree is already up to date.
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm guessing you haven't updated in about 6-9 months. So you'll have to wade through 9 months worth of instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING.

It's probably simpler to just *pkg_delete -a* and start over.


----------



## romeor (Aug 26, 2011)

not that old. i update my freebsd systems periodically.
[edited]


----------



## Crivens (Aug 26, 2011)

romeor said:
			
		

> the ports tree is fine
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



How about 
	
	



```
[root@gw2 ~]# portsnap [color="Red"]fetch[/color] update
```
Without fetching anything new, the tree will always be "up to date" w.r.t. the old state.


----------



## romeor (Aug 26, 2011)

heheh nice joke 
i just do these commands separately
of course its fetched too.
if i use portmaster, then i come with this:


```
===>  cups-client-1.4.8 is marked as broken: gnutls does not support threads yet.
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2011)

romeor said:
			
		

> not that old. i update my freebsd systems periodically.
> [edited]



Well, it's trying to update gtk-2.22.1_1 and that one was updated about 9 months ago.


----------



## romeor (Aug 26, 2011)

the most funny thing is that update on other freebsd machine went without any error/warning. they are same old and same confs (both a routers). that makes me mad.
as i understand i can try to 


```
#cd /usr/ports/print/cups-client 
#make config
```
and remove GNUTLS
and same to cups-image
i'll try to do that tonight.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 26, 2011)

romeor said:
			
		

> ... as i understand i can try to
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



I had the same issue, and my ports-tree has been perfectly updated almost every day. So, the problem is neither with your ports tree, nor with any guy in front of the screen. As DutchDaemon suggested in message #5 of this thread, the issue is really GNUTLS. I can confirm already now, that that, what you'll try to do tonight, will do the trick .


----------



## Crivens (Aug 26, 2011)

romeor said:
			
		

> heheh nice joke
> i just do these commands separately
> of course its fetched too.
> if i use portmaster, then i come with this:


It was not clear if you use a seperate fetch command,so, sorry if this went down the wrong way. Let's blame experience with (some) customers for this, yes? 

And yes, I also had to remove the GNUTLS from cups last night. Really nice if you can see a build break every 2 minutes and cannot do anything for an hour (that is, when the developer-in-training has had enough bellyrubs and is back to sleep).


----------



## romeor (Aug 26, 2011)

deem, now another problem.
okay i did
make config
and removed the GNUTLS
then i made make install clean
and then tried to update again.. now i come up with this:


```
skipping gtk-2.24.5_1 /x11-toolkits/gtk20 marked IGNORE reason: failed during make
```
any ideas?


----------



## Kiiski (Aug 27, 2011)

Could it be this from /usr/ports/UPATING ?


```
20110730:
  AFFECTS: users of x11-toolkits/gtk20
  AUTHOR: gnome@FreeBSD.org

  The gtk-update-icon-cache utility has been split out of the gtk20 port.
  Use the following instructions to update your system.

  # pkg_delete -f gtk-2.\*
  # portmaster x11-toolkits/gtk20
  # portmaster -a
```


----------



## romeor (Aug 27, 2011)

thanx a lot, Kiiski.
got to take care of another gtk port too.
now i'm fine  solved.


----------

